# My Adobe Audition is really slow



## stoopidgurl (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi guys, I hope I put this in the right place. I used to use Cool Edit Pro and it Ran fine  but I just upgraded to Adobe Auditon 2 and it's great but certian operations seem to take forever . Does anybody know why that is? and what can I do about it?

Thanx

sg xxx


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You probably need more RAM.

http://www.adobe.com/products/audition/systemreqs.html


----------



## stoopidgurl (Feb 7, 2007)

Aw Dammit!! Is there any way I can get round this until I get more RAM? Are there any programs I can shut down with Task manager? would that free up some RAM?


----------



## stoopidgurl (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh and thanks for replying, how rude of me. 

Sorry


----------

